# More 2001 kits?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Obviously we know about the astronaut and Aries but over on Cult tv Man the other day it said (from what I saw anyway) there might be more. I can't find it now though. It also said there's been nothing heard from Kaiyodo from around a year now about the even larger Discovery so it looks like that has been cancelled.

If there's more kits from Moebius I hope we get a space station and a larger better detailed Orion.
.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Beyond the station, new hardware subjects start getting a bit thin. There could always be a Clavius Base diorama, a TM1 site dio, or a set of the orbiting nuclear satellites. Perhaps some Discovery interiors? Maybe they could even do an Australopithecus with bone figure kit - it's certainly one of cinema's iconic images. But I suspect you're right and many would want a larger, more accurate redo of the Orion. I personally would love to see them revisit the Moon Bus with a larger, new-tool kit, but I suspect the odds of that happening are small indeed...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There are 2 kits of the Discovery, a 1/144 and a 1/350 scale.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember seeing a photo months ago of the sphere 'head' that was very large. I think it was to fit the interior sets inside and was by itself an not part of the rest of the ship. Was this a one-off (or someone's scratch build?) or was this suppose to be produced?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ross Bailey said:


> Beyond the station, new hardware subjects start getting a bit thin. There could always be a Clavius Base diorama, a TM1 site dio, or a set of the orbiting nuclear satellites. Perhaps some Discovery interiors? Maybe they could even do an Australopithecus with bone figure kit - it's certainly one of cinema's iconic images. But I suspect you're right and many would want a larger, more accurate redo of the Orion. I personally would love to see them revisit the Moon Bus with a larger, new-tool kit, but I suspect the odds of that happening are small indeed...



I might be wrong but even though it was made as a kit many years ago the Moonbus might not be the most popular of the 2001 spacecraft. I know many people wanted the original kit released again but that was before the prospect of any new 2001 toolings. Don't get me wrong it's still a must have for most 2001 nuts but the other 4 seem to be more at the top of the equest lists whenever I've seen them. 

Plus the original kit is quite well detailed and fairly accurate anyway (and obviously even more accurate since Moebius did the new window). It's also a larger scale than the other kits we've got or are getting so I doubt there'd be any rush for an even larger kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> There are 2 kits of the Discovery, a 1/144 and a 1/350 scale.



Gives me hope they'd consider doing a larger Orion. And also the detail on the 1/144 Discovery is pretty fine. Not as fine as Tamiya etc but not too bad. Certainly one Moebius kit which has better panel line detailing than something like the original Galactica.they did.

I think the Orion could benefit from that especially as some of us complained about the lack of decent panel lines on the wings.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

The_Engineer said:


> I remember seeing a photo months ago of the sphere 'head' that was very large. I think it was to fit the interior sets inside and was by itself an not part of the rest of the ship. Was this a one-off (or someone's scratch build?) or was this suppose to be produced?


I remember Frank Winspur was showing the Kaiyado prototype around several years ago and he had a separate sphere that he was showing one of the Tested guys...could that be it?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

SUNGOD said:


> I might be wrong but even though it was made as a kit many years ago the Moonbus might not be the most popular of the 2001 spacecraft. I know many people wanted the original kit released again but that was before the prospect of any new 2001 toolings. Don't get me wrong it's still a must have for most 2001 nuts but the other 4 seem to be more at the top of the request lists whenever I've seen them.
> 
> Plus the original kit is quite well detailed and fairly accurate anyway (and obviously even more accurate since Moebius did the new window). It's also a larger scale than the other kits we've got or are getting so I doubt there'd be any rush for an even larger kit.


I know that Monsters in Motion did a 1/32 Moon Bus resin kit years ago (that I wasn't able to pick up). And also Scott Alexander, AKA Captain Cardboard, had at one time talked about doing an unlicensed _styrene_ kit back when he was getting into styrene production. It could be that Moebius' re-release of the Aurora kit slaked most thirsts for another kit. I love the original Aurora and have owned both the original and the Moebius retooling. But now that the majority of the line is new-tool, and will continue to be, it does make sense that fans of the clipper and bus would want to see their old favorites redone with modern tooling to match. I mean, how many P45 Mustang kits are there? Modelers ALWAYS want a new, better kit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's my build of that MiM moon bus. It's a hefty hunk of resin!


Monsters in Motion 2001 Moon Bus


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Ross Bailey said:


> I remember Frank Winspur was showing the Kaiyado prototype around several years ago and he had a separate sphere that he was showing one of the Tested guys...could that be it?
> View attachment 314291


Could be. I think the photo I saw was maybe 2019? I did a search and found someone's Discovery model and they had both the cockpit and pod deck inside with one of the bay door's open and the pod extended out. Looked incredible.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ross Bailey said:


> ...I mean, how many *P45 Mustang* kits are there? Modelers ALWAYS want a new, better kit!


P-45 Mustang? Is that the previously unknown predecessor to the P-51 Mustang?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

spock62 said:


> P-45 Mustang? Is that the previously unknown predecessor to the P-51 Mustang?


Secret prototype used by the ASA in WWII...ssshhh...


----------

